# Open Cows



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I was thinking what I was going to do with the open cows after I preg check on Tuesday. What do you guys think about putting the open cows back on the bulls, and then taking them to the sale barn about the middle of February. Where I have my bulls there would be plenty of grass, unless we get a lot of snow, may have to feed some. I was thinking they are worth more as a bred cow. There a few guys around here that do calve in the fall, one of my neighbors is one.

What is your thoughts?


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

At the local markets around here, market cows and bred cows are nearly the same price.

Wednesday, Nov 20: Market cows 56-64

Bred cows/heifers 700-800

Of course things can always change, and maybe your markets are better.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

You have a tuff decision ,do you have the feed if it does snow . Why are the open ? did the vet have any idea why ?If it is a Condition Problem they will just maintain condition over winter they will not build or overcome body condition. The old timers said if they are open in the fall they wont settle till the grass gets green again ..,..

My philosophy , if I have a slug of open cows and winter is here , I look them over real close , I never sell them all, ship half of them , then after while you will know what was right.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

endrow said:


> You have a tuff decision ,do you have the feed if it does snow . Why are the open ? did the vet have any idea why ?If it is a Condition Problem they will just maintain condition over winter they will not build or overcome body condition. The old timers said if they are open in the fall they wont settle till the grass gets green again ..,..
> 
> My philosophy , if I have a slug of open cows and winter is here , I look them over real close , I never sell them all, ship half of them , then after while you will know what was right.


I wont know until Tuesday when we preg test. Just trying to figure out what I am going to do with the ones that happen to be open. I hope that none are. I did have some late cows this summer.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If they didn’t settle first time around, what makes you think they will a second time? I can’t imagine anyone would want a preg cow due early October at the earliest. When I fall calved, September was my golden ticket.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

stack em up said:


> If they didn't settle first time around, what makes you think they will a second time? I can't imagine anyone would want a preg cow due early October at the earliest. When I fall calved, September was my golden ticket.


My thinking is that I had a couple that were so late in calving that they may have not been ready to be settled. I think there were a couple that did not calve until June. I put the bulls in on June 15th, and pulled them 70 days later.


----------

